

Surfers Lose Important Battle in Fight for Beach Access - rgrieselhuber
http://www.theinertia.com/surf/surfers-lose-important-battle-in-fight-for-beach-access/

======
pm24601
Its not just surfers that lose here. Anyone wanting to access public park
areas in the mountains that need to traverse across small sections of private
property can also lose access.

